# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  New editing restrictions?

## printbus

I was trying to add a few sentences to an old post here - http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...ll=1#post17771.  I get a vbulletin pop-up that says my message is too short - that it has to be more than 10 characters.  Like I said, I had added a few sentences, so I was already adding more than 10 characters... Got the same error on reattempting the edit.  

?

EDIT: The exact wording of the pop up is "The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters."

----------


## printbus

Further experimenting indicates posts that originated more than about four months ago can no longer be edited. Maybe that restriction has always been there, and I'm just lucking into editing posts that old.  If that's the way it is, should the EDIT POST option still be appearing?

----------


## old man emu

I'd just create a new post and make reference to the original one you wanted to edit. 

OME

----------


## printbus

> I'd just create a new post and make reference to the original one you wanted to edit.


OME, I understand that as an alternate solution.  It'd still be nice to understand whether there's a new time duration allowed on post edits. On other boards, users lose the option to edit after a while. Here, vbulletin is coming up with a message that makes no sense.  That's my main issue.  

A concern I have in just adding a new post is that for something like the printer build thread linked to in the original post, it isn't exactly helpful to add say post #160 that states, hey, what you read back in post #30 was wrong, and here's what you should have done in your build instead.

----------


## Mjolinor

As far as I know it has always been there. I found it the same way about 6 months ago.

----------


## printbus

Just got the same vbulletin message attempting to edit a post that was created TODAY.

----------


## Eddie

Hmm perhaps users aren't allowed to edit messages.  I will have to check into this.
Eddie

----------


## printbus

> Hmm perhaps users aren't allowed to edit messages.  I will have to check into this.
> Eddie


Thanks for looking into it. Something is going wrong. If it helps, the post I created today and immediately could not edit is this one - http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...ll=1#post44061. I still can't edit that post. I can bring up the edit window, but get the vbulletin popup regarding too few characters in the message when attempting to save changes.   

There are other posts I've recently added, and other old posts that I've recently edited, that I can still edit fine.  The issue seems almost random - that some posts can be edited and some cannot. And again, the vbulletin message that says a message is less than 10 characters when attempting to save the edit makes little sense.

EDIT: This post, for example, I can edit fine.

----------


## printbus

Can I suggest that a moderator attempt to edit either of the posts I have provided links to and report back on the results?

EDIT: Nevermind.  See the next post.

----------


## printbus

OK - here's more info.  It turns out I could edit and save both of those sample posts, but I had to go into the advanced mode to do so.  

At least now I know there's a work-around to whatever the issue is.

----------


## Mjolinor

> OK - here's more info.  It turns out I could edit and save both of those sample posts, but I had to go into the advanced mode to do so.  
> 
> At least now I know there's a work-around to whatever the issue is.


Good catch. Saved me from the embarrassment of looking at my mistakes for ever.  :Smile:

----------


## printbus

More insight, based on additional experimenting with other posts where I also have the editing restriction.  The common denominator may be inline images.  It seems presence of any inline images requires post edits to be saved in advanced mode.

EDIT: Having those inline thumbnails now expanded to full size images is going to take some getting used to.  :Smile:

----------

